# Visiting Pforzheim, Stowa and Jörg Schauer (part one)



## safi_cz (Dec 28, 2007)

_Finally, I was able to finish first part of report from visit of Pforzheim, Technischen Museum der Pforzheimer Schmuck- und Uhrenindustrie and also Mr. Jörg Schauer._

_Again, English version of report is published first before Czech version on Chronomag.cz _

_Enjoy it!_
_Martin Šafránek_
_Editor in chief_
_Chronomag.cz_

It is not necessary to introduce Stowa watches to anyone who participate on WUS forum. Typical Stowa timepiece is a mechanical watch with classic German design, inspired by brand historical models. Stowa watch product range is quite small, but designed and produced with attention to every detail, what is quite uncommon in this price segment. History of brand contains not only eighty years of uninterrupted history, but also tens interesting historic models. At least, Mr. Jörg Schauer, owner of Stowa and Durowe brand produce timepieces under his personal brand.

Therefore you do not need more reasons to visit Stowa and Schauer watch atelier in second centre of German watch making - in city of Pforzheim....

_Photo of fair goods in Technischen Museum der Pforzheimer Schmuck- und Uhrenindustrie documenting scale of watch production in Pforzheim_ 









Report is divided into two/three parts: 

Part one:
History of Pforzheim and Stowa brand
Journey to Pforzheim
Technischen Museum der Pforzheimer Schmuck- und Uhrenindustrie

Part Two:
Stowa and Jörg Schauer watch atelier
Stowa Museum
Vintage Stowa Watches

Part Three (will be specified later)
_Information sources: History of Pforzheim is cited from Wikipedia, history of LACO-DUROWE is cited from official LACO history, some points of history has been mentioned during interview with Mr. Schauer and his colleagues. All photos except marked have be done by myself._

*History of Pforzheim and watch making industry including Stowa, Durowe and Laco*

To be able to fully understand watch brand, it is necessary to know not only its history, but also history of surrounding area. Especially when destinies of watch brands are often full of changes.

_Purpose of this chapter is to compile information from many sources into one list of significant historical events related to Pforzheim watchmaking_

Pforzheim is located at the northern rim of the eastern part of the Black Forest (Schwarzwald). Name Black Forest comes from closely set trees and black colour of forest you can see from the top.

First century - According to archaeologists, settlement was established. Unfortunately, no watches have been produced yet.

During middle ages, city has been several times hit by fire or destroyed during wars. Beginning of jewellery and watch making is situated to eighteen century.

1718: Inauguration of the "Institution for orphans, the mad, the sick, for discipline and work". Fifty years later this institution was to become the incubator of Pforzheim's jewellery and watch making industries.

1861/62: Pforzheim was connected to the German railway network with the completion of tracks between Wilferdingen and Pforzheim.

1869: Increase of jewellery industry resulted in establishment of the first worker's union in Pforzheim, the "Pforzheim Gold(-metal) Craftsmen's Union"

1877: Inauguration of the Arts and Crafts School (Kunstgewerbeschule; now incorporated into Hochschule (University) Pforzheim). Pforzheim is known as a "Golden City"

1888: Pforzheim was arriving destination of first long-distance car trip by Mrs. Bertha Benz and her two sons. Car has been manufactured by her husband Carl Benz. She bought the gasoline necessary for her trip back home in a "pharmacy" in Pforzheim. One hundred and twenty years later, streets are full of cars, many of them still have a "Benz" in the name:-!

Since 1900: significant revival of watch making history. Development of watch making industry is accelerated in 1920s as a result of increasing demand for wrist watches.

_Photo of fair goods in Technischen Museum der Pforzheimer Schmuck- und Uhrenindustrie documenting scale of watch production in Pforzheim_

_







_

Middle of 1920s: Lacher & Co (LACO) watch company is founded by Frieda Lacher and Ludwig Hummel in Pforzheim

1927: Walter Storz established Stowa brand. The name he chose for his new company was taken from his own name: S-T-O being the first letters of his surname, and W-A being the first letters of his first name

1933/4: Durowe (Deutsche Uhren-Rohwerke) a movement manufacturing company is founded by Ludwig Hummel as a sister company of Lacher & Co (LACO)

1935: Production line of Stowa is moved to rented spaces in Pforzheim.

1938: New own Stowa factory building has been built, Municipal Jewellery Museum of Pforzheim is established.

1940 (beginning of WWII) : Durowe produces around 30,000 movements per month.

WWII: During devastating WWII effort, probably around 1944, watch making industry has been reorganized to produce military equipment - bomb timing devices and some parts for V1 and V2 rockets. Probably since 1943 Stowa produced naval deck (Kriegsmarine) watches for German army.

_Stowa Flieger watch, with 20 jewels Unitas movement. Two dial variants had been produced "A" (like today's Airman) and "B". Only 42 pieces dial version "B" is known today. Production probably started in 1939. _
_







_

_First-class LACO-Durowe 22 line pallet bridge movement (Durowe cal. D 5) adjusted with chronometer accuracy (hope that photo is correctly labelled)._ 
_







_

On 23 February 1945 Pforzheim was bombed in one of the most devastating area bombardments of World War II carried out by the Royal Air Force (RAF). Result was 17,000 dead bodies and 83% destroyed buildings in the city. According to witnesses living few km outside city, that night was light like in the bright day. All factories have been destroyed.

Stowa building was hit and destroyed too. Walter Storz promptly began construction on another factory, meantime company was moved to Rheinfelden.

1949: As a result of lost WWII, Germany was forced to pay massive war reparations. Stowa has build several thousand military watches for French army as a part of reparations.










1949: Laco and its sister firm were back in business again interrupted by allied bombing.

1950s: During 1950s, STOWA has developed shock protection (RUFA), which was used in many PUW and Durowe watch movements.

1950s: Peak of German watch industry in Pforzheim, Stowa watches are distributed to nearly 80 countries worldwide.

_Three photos of fair goods in Technischen Museum der Pforzheimer Schmuck- und Uhrenindustrie documenting scale of watch production in Pforzheim._ 
_







_










_







_

1952: The first automatic movement is produced by Durowe as one of first German automatic movements.

_Typical representative of later Durowe 75XX family watch automatic movement: _
_







_

Middle of the 1950s: 1,400 people are employed by LACO-Durowe where 80,000 watch movements are produced per month.

1957 Laco-Durowe movements was the first post-WWII movement from Pforzheim with chronometer accuracy. A unique movement was developed especially - the manual wind 630 (13 lines) - with which Laco aimed to repeat the success of the aviator watches. Exactly how many Laco-Chronometers were produced is not known, but the number is unlikely to have been great.

_







_

1957/58: First German electrical wrist watch

_







_

_1_ February 1959: due to a downturn in business, the DUROWE and Laco brands were sold to the Timex. The primary motivation for the purchase was so that Timex could gain access to research that DUROWE had done into electronic timepieces, however the watches were generally not commercially successful.

Early 1960s: Walter Storz's son, Werner, joined STOWA. Werner Storz's primary responsibility was to relieve his father of the strenuous overseas trips.

On 01.09.1965, the Swiss firm Ebauches S.A. took over Durowe - however, Lacher & Co. and the brand name Laco were not swallowed up. ETA accordingly re-focused DUROWE on the production of mechanical watch movements.

In 1970s, most of watch producers have gone as a result of quartz crisis. Timex has moved watch production line to Asia. In Pforzheim, only development department stayed on. Second development centre is situated in USA.

_







_

1983: Technical Museum of the Jewellery and Watchmaking Industry has been opened

1983: Last watch movement Durowe is produced. From 1934 to 1983 Durowe manufactured about 140 different types and versions of watch mechanical movements

1990: in age of 22, Jörg Schauer decide to focus his life to career of independent watchmaker with goal to produce quality technically sophisticated watches with unique design.

1995: Within 5 years more than 400 custom-made watches for collector were made by Jörg Schauer.

1995: „Jörg Schauer" watch brand has been introduced. Typical sign of his watches are twelve polished screws on the bezel. This motive also appears on the Schauer watches logo.

1996: Jörg Schauer has bought Stowa brand, first nowadays Stowa model is introduced - Stowa Airman. Quality of design is fully confirmed by thirteen years of production without any change on its case and design.

2002: Jörg Schauer has bought Durowe trademark rights

2009 Basel Word: Durowe 7440 movement is introduced, based on Unitas 6498

2009 - New building is build and started to be used. Building will be completed in ½ of 2010









Author: "Z", member of Chronomag forum

*Journey to Pforzheim*
My journey starts at the Prague Ruzyně Airport on Czech Airlines flight to Stuttgart. After one hour the plane lands at Stuttgart airport. Quick run to airport train station to catch nearest train to Stuttgart main station as I have there only nine minutes to catch the line to Pforzheim. Evening arrival to Pforzheim, quick accommodation in small hotel, wi-fi found, sending emails, chatting with my rife, going to bed.

Next morning, Tobias Buchner from Stowa (wearing Airman) pick me up. Our first journey leads to Technischen Museum der Pforzheimer Schmuck- und Uhrenindustrie. Tobias display himself as a very professional guide. While he is translating German captions to English for me, I'm taking photos of museum collection as a supplement to history of Pforzheim watch making. The best way how to make a good pictures is not to be afraid to turn on the camera and start to take pictures no matter what conditions are or how it looks like (and if it is approved). Soon our activity interest Mrs. Simone Flumm, Museumsleiterin who gives us final approval for taking the photos. Also her colleagues are very very helpful.

*Visit of Technischen Museum der Pforzheimer Schmuck- und Uhrenindustrie*

In first chapter, history of Pforzheim and watch making industry has been described. *Remember - it was a jewellery industry, which in the fact opened doors to production of watches in Pforzheim*. Let's visit Technischen Museum der Pforzheimer Schmuck- und Uhrenindustrie and see how jewellery was produced at the end of nineteen century and during twenty century.

_Purpose of this chapter is to show tradition of jewellery production in Pforzheim, not to fully describe collection of museum. _

Museum occupies two floors of classic building on Bleichstraße 81. First floor is dedicated to history of jewellery; second floor is dedicated to history of watch-making.

Gold-smith of that time worked alone in his household or in small "ateliers" with other gold-smiths. Many households had in their one-room flat small corner, where breadwinner of the family administer his craft. Crucial part of equipment were:

Source of heat (gas bomb and burner)
Source of light
Table
Table with leather apron which collect to pieces of precious metal (instead of fall to wooden floor and be lost). Table had to be situated in front of window, but also artificial light was necessary.

_







_

Detail of table with lighting ball. Glass ball with water inside was used to forward light into specific location in table.










Next two photos show interior of jewellery atelier. Up to five gold-smiths could work on table at one moment.



















Detail of working place of gold-smith. Notice exact forwarding light which limp exactly small place on the table. Hand tools in background....










Not only hand tolls had been used. Heavy hammers were used to cut half-finished parts from (precious) metal plates.










_Detail of hammer head:_









Integral part of jewellery production is production of tiny chains. In former times, chains were made by hand using tiny children fingers for asembly. Later, machine production of chains have been implemented.

Older machine producing chain from metal needle:









How jewellery production influence watches: In 1970s, typical Pforzheim watch had integrated mesh bracelet. This type of watch was called "Pforzheim style watch".

Photo shows machine for polishing of jewellery. Similar machines can be found in small watch workshops. Polishing is done by tens of cotton circles.










Photo shows gold and silver melting machine from 1960. Temperature inside melting machine was 1250 degrees.










During visit of museum, I start to understand, that Pforzheim watch making including Stowa has a much more deeper history than is presented in few short paragraphs in Stowa or Laco web pages. I'm starting to be curious on the vintage Stowa watches.

_That is all for today, you can look forward for second part which is already written, but I'm checking some historical and technical facts with Mr. Schauer._

*Special greeting to: *

*Simone Flumm, Museumsleiterin and her colleagues from Technischen Museum der Pforzheimer Schmuck- und Uhrenindustrie*

Sources of information: 

http://www.stowa.de
http://www.durowe.com
http://www.schauer-germany.com
https://www.watchuseek.com
http://www.laco.de
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pforzheim


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

Awesome! Thank you... and looking forward to second installment.

s.

---
scott.


----------



## Pontryagin (Nov 23, 2009)

Very, very interesting. Nice pictures.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dripp (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank you - as always I truly appreciate your insights into the places you visit. Please continue to share with us.


----------



## scm64 (May 12, 2007)

Wow, terrific photos and write up. Look forward to your next installments.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Superb....Looking forward to part 2....:-!


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

Extremely well done and I appreciate you taking the time to put this together for us to enjoy. I am looking forward to your second installment.

vincesf


----------



## apnk (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice, can't wait for part 2!


----------



## Andrzej (Feb 11, 2006)

Excellent - like others looking forward to the next installment


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

andrzej said:


> excellent - like others looking forward to the next installment


+1


----------



## idneo (Aug 29, 2006)

what can I say ?! ..... Made in Germany - in think it's enough 
Thank you for this lovely report


----------



## walsh (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello Martin,

thank you very much for taking the time to put together this amazing and detailed report. It is quite a delight of a read for all Stowa and German watch fans. Started counting the hours till part 2... :-!

Kind regards,
walsh


----------



## caput (Jul 7, 2009)

Safi_cz Congratulations :-! to the first story I would wait for the other two with great pleasure.:thanks


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Excellent, Safi!
Nemozu se pockat na druhej dil!
Naschle!

Janne

Edit: Very intersting article. Am I the only one to think those movements in the Museum should be serviced and cleaned?


----------



## tiwe (Nov 24, 2008)

Great report! Many thanks!


----------



## seaview (Dec 25, 2009)

tiwe said:


> Great report! Many thanks!


Thank you that was truly excellent and informative, the official site could take some hints from you. Looking forward to more........Pete L.


----------



## Capt. Canuck (Nov 10, 2006)

Impressive report, thank you. |>


----------



## mcfr (Oct 5, 2009)

Great report, love to see parts 2 and 3


----------



## Sandy (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow! What a great report! I own an MO and a FO LE so I am fascinated by the history of jewelry, watches, and the Stowa brand. 

I'm looking forward to the rest.


----------



## orahu (Jan 7, 2007)

I always enjoy your reports -- thanks for taking the time to bring us to places in the watch world that many of us will not ever visit.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Superb!


----------

